

Search Google for "comic sans" - yuvadam
http://www.google.com/search?q=comic+sans

======
mikeryan
Or search for helvetica <http://www.google.com/search?q=helvetica>

~~~
nantes
I tried <http://www.google.com/search?q=zapf+dingbats> but no luck.

------
jshort
Is this an April Fools' joke, or just another little easter egg from google?
There are usually some good April Fools' jokes like the one by Starbucks last
year.

~~~
nantes
I think you are looking for <http://mail.google.com/mail/help/motion.html>

------
Koldark
I'm not seeing anything different.

------
kylelibra
Owww, my eyes!

